# Rhinowares Silicon Pitcher Handle Covers



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Coffee Hit has a mountain of Rhinowares Silicon Pitcher Handle Covers (aka Silicon Milk Grips) now in stock









The Rhinowares Silicon Pitcher Handle Cover is the perfect way to help a busy cafe identify which type of milk is in the milk jug.

With most cafes now offering their customer not only different types of milk buy also non dairy milks such as soy and almond its more important than ever to stop cross contamination and causing their customers problems.

Rhinowares have developed a simple visual way to identify which milk is being used in the milk pitcher. This quickly allows the barista to identify the use of and type of milk in each pitcher and make for safe and happy customers.

An added benefit is the soft silicon handle gives a real comfort feel to the milk jug and baristas will appreciate the comfort when using steel milk pitchers all day.

The silicon handle comes in 3 sizes: 12oz, 20oz and 32oz.

The handles are designed to fit the Rhinowares range of milk pitchers but will fit most milk pitchers on the market.

For more information or to purchase click here

Coffee Forums UK has a number of Rhinowares Silicon Pitcher Handle Covers to give away - as they are also useful for home baristas

Simply add your name to the list below - and specify Large or Small - to be in with a chance of winning 2 Rhinowares Silicon Pitcher Handle Covers (to be drawn at random on Tuesday 13th October)

There are 4 sets to be won (2 large + 2 small)


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

1. johnealey (large )


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

1. johnealey (large )

2. Timmyjj21 (large)


----------



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

1. johnealey (large )

2. Timmyjj21 (large)

3. Lawman (small)


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

1. johnealey (large )

2. Timmyjj21 (large)

3. Lawman (small)

4. risky (small)


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

1. johnealey (large )

2. Timmyjj21 (large)

3. Lawman (small)

4. risky (small)

5. Eyedee (large)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

1. johnealey (large )

2. Timmyjj21 (large)

3. Lawman (small)

4. risky (small)

5. Eyedee (large)

6. garydyke1 (small)


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

1. johnealey (large )

2. Timmyjj21 (large)

3. Lawman (small)

4. risky (small)

5. Eyedee (large)

6. garydyke1 (small)

7. Blackstone (small)


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

1. johnealey (large )

2. Timmyjj21 (large)

3. Lawman (small)

4. risky (small)

5. Eyedee (large)

6. garydyke1 (small)

7. Blackstone (small)

8. Scottomus (Small)


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

1. johnealey (large )

2. Timmyjj21 (large)

3. Lawman (small)

4. risky (small)

5. Eyedee (large)

6. garydyke1 (small)

7. Blackstone (small)

8. Scottomus (Small)

9. ronsil (small)


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

1. johnealey (large )

2. Timmyjj21 (large)

3. Lawman (small)

4. risky (small)

5. Eyedee (large)

6. garydyke1 (small)

7. Blackstone (small)

8. Scottomus (Small)

9. ronsil (small)

10. Jollybean (small)


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

whats the latest on this? has the draw been made?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Only a small turn out, but did this go ahead?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It sure is









I'm back from holiday now and will draw the winners


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Names were put into random.org

*Large (suits 20oz and 32oz jugs)*

johnealey

Timmyjj21

Eyedee

*Small (suits 12oz jugs)*

Lawman

risky

garydyke1

Blackstone

Scottomus

ronsil

Jollybean

Out popped:

*Timmyjj21*

*
risky*

*
Blackstone*

*
Lawman*

Congratulations to the 4 winners

PM me your address and I will get these in the post to you this week


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Hurrah!

Thanks Glenn!


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

We'll done chaps and thanks for the raffle Glenn


----------



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi Glenn,

I've decided that I don't really need the covers now. I am happy to donate them to the forum, or if you would prefer to draw another name that's fine. No point in getting you to ship them to me, then to sit lying unused.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Redraw for the large has gone to *Eyedee*


----------

